
Explaining the Science  Behind Augmented Reality (AR) - danboarder
https://blog.metavision.com/the-natural-machine
======
otempomores
We are all going to be in top shape tom cruising down cyberspace alley no
fatigue. No exaustion in the excell sheet data quary. No mistakes when doing
the ctrl alt del dance. We are going to see wonkers paradise in our lifetime

